# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2021



## joralentejano (1 Set 2021 às 11:58)

Bom dia,
Por aqui tudo muito fraco e as previsões dos modelos já estiveram melhores para aqui. Parece que a instabilidade ficará toda mais a norte e em Espanha. 
Valente célula a E/NE neste momento:










*24,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## vamm (1 Set 2021 às 15:18)

A manhã foi de chuva, mesmo com cara de dia de trovoada e a tarde tem sido de calor e nuvens passageiras.


----------



## vamm (1 Set 2021 às 16:41)

Trovoada na zona de Almodôvar, trovões bastante audiveis


----------



## vamm (1 Set 2021 às 17:13)

Célula zona de Almodôvar - Mértola
Já há um incêncio nessa zona, os bombeiros e helicóptero sairam de cá agora





Vista a Sul


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2021 às 18:51)

Boas células entre Évora e Beja.
A estação de Alvito do meteoalentejo vai com 26,7mm acumulados.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2021 às 19:21)

Boas,
Ainda choveu qualquer coisa ao início da tarde, mas muito pouco, deu para assentar o pó. O acumulado é de* 1.5mm*. 
Esperava algo mais, mas enfim, faz parte. Formaram-se algumas células a oeste, mas já só restam as bigornas.

*22,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2021 às 20:24)

Final do dia calmo e bonito:





Frescura após alguma chuva sempre bastante agradável, já tinha saudades.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Set 2021 às 22:08)

De facto no Alvito choveu bem mais do que aqui (visualmente as partes mais intensas da células eram para esse lado). Aqui registei 8.9mm o que foi bastante positivo em relação ao previsto! (2.5mm durante a manhã)


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Set 2021 às 23:10)

Alvito foi a estação da Rede Meteo Alentejo com maior acumulado - 26,7mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Set 2021 às 20:39)

Boa noite,
Reporto agora de Cabanas de Tavira, onde tem estado um tempo mais fresco do que no meio do mês passado, com céu limpo mas muito vento de sudoeste e temperaturas a rondarem os 25°C durante o dia. Ontem de manhã, quando estava a caminho daqui, vi alguma formação de cúmulos no Interior mas nada de especial comparado com o que aconteceu durante a tarde. Apanhei sim foi chuviscos ali no Baixo Alentejo e na Serra do Caldeirão, coisa que não estava nada à espera. Quando cheguei aqui o céu estava nublado, mas entretanto "limpou".  

Na estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira estão agora 20,2°C e vento fraco de sul. Fresquinho para a zona, para esta altura do ano...


----------



## vamm (5 Set 2021 às 17:20)

Muito vento por Reliquias, Odemira.
Céu a começar a escurecer a SO/O


----------



## vamm (5 Set 2021 às 18:12)

Chuva grada e moderada em Reliquias, Odemira
Aspecto estranho do céu agora mesmo


----------



## vamm (5 Set 2021 às 18:37)

Para Este de Reliquias, Odemira
Algumas mammatus


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2021 às 19:06)

Por aqui,  caiu umas pingas do tamanho de moedas de 2 € que molhou a rua e ainda vi um raio a sul. Pior é que foi barro.


----------



## vamm (5 Set 2021 às 19:14)

Ourique agora: 28ºC, muito vento, chuva grada mas fraca e lamacenta.
SO/O


----------



## vamm (5 Set 2021 às 19:44)

NE/E de Ourique
De vez em quando vêm rajadas fortes de vento, parece que vêm a enrolar, uma sensação muito estranha


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2021 às 21:28)

Boa noite

Chove em Portalegre, infelizmente não o suficiente para ajudar os bombeiros no incêndio activo na Serra de S. Mamede.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Set 2021 às 21:39)

Boa noite,
Depois de vários dias com pouco ou nada para relatar, hoje foi certamente um dia distinto. Começou com céu limpo e vento de sudoeste (como nos dias anteriores), mas ao longo da tarde foi ficando nublado (e por vezes algo assustador) e até caíram umas pingas. Estava na praia àquela hora e penso inclusive ter visto um raio de trovoada longínquo a sudoeste, mas como é óbvio não se ouviu nada.  

Após passar a "superfície frontal", o tempo ficou incrivelmente abafado e o vento rodou para sudeste. Também se nota a diferença na ondulação, pois o barulho das ondas agora é forte e durante o dia mal houve ondas. Na estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira estão agora 24,7°C e vento moderado de sudeste.


----------



## Mammatus (5 Set 2021 às 21:53)

Está animado ali no Golfo de Cadiz.
Em Faro deve ser apenas virga.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2021 às 22:13)

Mammatus disse:


> Está animado ali no Golfo de Cadiz.
> Em Faro deve ser apenas virga.


Enganador. É tudo erro do radar.


----------



## Mammatus (5 Set 2021 às 22:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Enganador. É tudo erro do radar.



Realmente não se passa nada


----------



## vamm (5 Set 2021 às 22:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Enganador. É tudo erro do radar.


Fogo, mas é um erro mesmo grande


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2021 às 22:36)

Boas,
Sem muito para relatar por aqui nos últimos dias. O dia de hoje foi quente e com algumas nuvens altas presentes, só ao final do dia é que o céu ficou totalmente nublado.
Há pouco ainda caíram uns pingos que vieram acompanhados de fortes rajadas de vento, mas agora está tudo mais calmo.

Máx: *35,6ºC*
Min: *15,1ºC*

A noite segue bastante quente, ainda estão *29,1ºC*.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Chove em Portalegre, infelizmente não o suficiente para ajudar os bombeiros no incêndio activo na Serra de S. Mamede.


Felizmente já está em resolução.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2021 às 13:43)

vamm disse:


> Fogo, mas é um erro mesmo grande


Devido à poeira que existe, o radar fica meio marado.  Por isso, é sempre recomendável ver as imagens de radar e comparar com as imagens de satélite, porque isso acontece frequentemente, depois dizemos que está a cair um dilúvio no Golfo de Cádiz e depois, vai-se a ver e nada.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Set 2021 às 17:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Enganador. É tudo erro do radar.



Percebo o que queres dizer, mas, perdoa-me a preciosidade, não chamaria a isso um "erro" do radar. O radar mostra refletividades, não interessa a causa. Claro que o que nos interessa, na grande maioria das vezes, é a refletividade das nuvens, mas esta pode ser resposta a muitas outras coisas. As elevações do terreno são um exemplo, embora a instalação de um radar seja feita num local onde esse problema é mitigado. Mas não resolve outros possível problemas, como torres eólicas, bandas de frequências de aparelhos electrónicos iguais às dos radares, clutter de mar por reflexões na rugosidade da superfície do mesmo (frequente problema no radar de Loulé), ou mesmo insectos! Se bem que estes últimos muitas vezes sejam úteis na identificação de frentes de brisa, pois acompanham a mesma! Ou seja, estas situações não são propriamente um "erro" do radar, mas sim o radar a mostrar coisas que não são precipitação, que é o que normalmente nos interessa 

Já agora, de referir que as imagens de radar que nos chegam já têm um filtro para ecos fixos que chegam sempre ao radar de uma forma permanente, nomeadamente ecos de superfície (vegetação, construções, etc).


----------



## comentador (6 Set 2021 às 22:08)

vamm disse:


> Ourique agora: 28ºC, muito vento, chuva grada mas fraca e lamacenta.
> SO/O



O Portão traseiro do Pingo Doce, na foto de cima!! 

Ontem, também caíram umas pingas no final do dia com rajadas de vento moderadas.  Hoje um dia de céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Set 2021 às 22:21)

vamm disse:


> Boas,


Boas,
Ontem ainda caíram uns pingos, que só serviram para sujar os carros, hoje um dia abafado com o céu mais nublado até ao início da tarde, pouco ou nada deverá chover por estas bandas amanhã e quarta-feira, ou seja uma semana seca, talvez para a semana possa chover algo, mas ainda não está definido, nem deverá ser nada de especial, veremos.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2021 às 23:36)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, dia menos quente que ontem e com bastante vento de sul que se ouvia a assobiar bem dentro de casa. Como a casa está virada nessa direção e não tem nada a servir de barreira na frente, fez parecer ainda que era mais forte. Esta noite foi das mais quentes do verão, depois da meia noite a temperatura ainda rondava os 30ºC e só já mais perto das 2 da manhã é que começou a descer de forma mais significativa devido à inversão, mas depois estabilizou devido à intensificação do vento.

Máx: *34,0ºC*
Min: *21,5ºC*

Rajada máxima de *43,9km/h*.

*23,1ºC *atuais.

Não se espera nada de chuva por estes lados nos próximos dias. Talvez na 2ª quinzena apareça algo mais significativo, como seria normal.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2021 às 22:12)

Boa Noite,
Últimos dias com muitas nuvens e ambiente mais fresco, mas sem chuva. Ontem, em algumas zonas do Norte e Oeste do distrito ainda deu para acumular, mas aqui ao sudeste é mais difícil de chegar alguma coisa nestes casos.
Final do dia de hoje com algumas nuvens altas:





Máx: *27,3ºC*
Min: *17,8ºC

1.5mm* mensais provenientes do primeiro dia do mês. Vamos ver se na segunda-feira chove algo de significativo porque já faz bastante falta.

*20,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Set 2021 às 23:34)

A malta de Sines serão os primeiros...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 00:32)

Relâmpagos visíveis a partir da beachcam de Arrifana.


----------



## Illicitus (13 Set 2021 às 09:15)

Nem sinal de chuva ou vento aqui por Lagos. Céu nublado com períodos de abertas. Neste momento o sol espreita.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Set 2021 às 09:45)

Tudo a passar de Beja para cima impressionante


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2021 às 11:20)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva por aqui, que embora não tenha sido nada de significativo, não estava à espera que aparecesse tão cedo. Também foi audível a trovoada que passou na zona de Elvas e Campo Maior. Era este o cenário para Sul:





Ainda rendeu *6mm* em Campo Maior. Aqui em Arronches, o acumulado é de *2.1mm*. 

Ambiente fresco, *19,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Set 2021 às 11:34)

Hoje não se espera nada mais aqui a sul, talvez algo junto a costa. 
Amanhã sobretudo no período da manhã teremos muito mais instabilidade no sul, sendo que durante a tarde essa instabilidade diminui no litoral e aumenta no interior.


----------



## vamm (13 Set 2021 às 12:16)

comentador disse:


> O Portão traseiro do Pingo Doce, na foto de cima!!
> 
> Ontem, também caíram umas pingas no final do dia com rajadas de vento moderadas.  Hoje um dia de céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas.


Confere


----------



## redragon (13 Set 2021 às 12:34)

Elvas, alguma trovoada pelas 10 horas e agora a chover. chegou cedo


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2021 às 14:40)

Aguaceiros fracos com 1mm ate ao momento, esta nais fresco com 18,5°c.


----------



## vamm (13 Set 2021 às 15:25)

Por aqui está nublado, 28⁰C, super abafado e vento moderado


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2021 às 18:19)

Boa tarde, segundo os dados da Estação Meteorológica do Meteo Alentejo no Gavião e pressupondo que todos os instrumentos estão devidamente colocados, foi obtido um valor de rajada máxima de 91km/h e 36.6mm em espaço de minutos. Poder-se-á ter tratado de um micro/downburst ou fenómeno semelhante, corroborados pela assinatura do radar e pelas imagens da Webcam.

Se porventura alguém tiver informações do que sucedeu por lá, digam alguma coisa por favor.

Grato a todos e cumprimentos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Set 2021 às 19:17)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde, segundo os dados da Estação Meteorológica do Meteo Alentejo no Gavião e pressupondo que todos os instrumentos estão devidamente colocados, foi obtido um valor de rajada máxima de 91km/h e 36.6mm em espaço de minutos. Poder-se-á ter tratado de um micro/downburst ou fenómeno semelhante, corroborados pela assinatura do radar e pelas imagens da Webcam.
> 
> Se porventura alguém tiver informações do que sucedeu por lá, digam alguma coisa por favor.
> 
> Grato a todos e cumprimentos.


Sim foi mesmo uma célula a vermelho que passou em Gavião.  35mm em poucos minutos e ja ha registos de inundações


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 19:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim foi mesmo uma célula a vermelho que passou em Gavião.  35mm em poucos minutos e ja ha registos de inundações



 uma estação no sítio certo!
Essa célula depois atravessou o Tejo e foi passar de raspão em Castelo Branco. Uma das células mais intensas de hoje.
Mais logo ponho aqui a animação do radar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Set 2021 às 19:29)

Forte temporal provocou várias inundações em Gavião
					

Várias inundações foram registadas ao final da tarde desta segunda-feira, na sequência de um forte temporal que se abateu na região.    Um forte temporal a




					odigital.sapo.pt


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2021 às 21:32)

os avisos para o algarve devem ser já retirados... não faz qualquer sentido.

as imagens do satélite não deixam dúvidas. Nem sequer vai chover.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Set 2021 às 21:49)

Epa tanto pessissismo quando os modelos nem davam chuva pra aqui hoje. 
Amanhã vai chover e bem..


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Set 2021 às 21:51)

Agreste disse:


> os avisos para o algarve devem ser já retirados... não faz qualquer sentido.
> 
> as imagens do satélite não deixam dúvidas. Nem sequer vai chover.



Falas de hoje ou amanhã?


----------



## comentador (13 Set 2021 às 21:51)

Chove ou não chove?? 
Aqui em Alvalade durante o início da manhã caíu 1,5 mm. Houve trovoada durante a manhã.


----------



## vamm (13 Set 2021 às 22:15)

Por aqui passou um aguaceiro fraco pelas 19h, mas mais nada de especial


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2021 às 22:32)

Agreste disse:


> os avisos para o algarve devem ser já retirados... não faz qualquer sentido.
> 
> as imagens do satélite não deixam dúvidas. Nem sequer vai chover.


Tendo em conta que as células se formam de um momento para o outro, olhar para o satélite e o radar não dá para tirar qualquer conclusão. Para a Região Sul, a instabilidade mais significativa está prevista a partir da próxima madrugada e ao longo do dia de amanhã. Os próprios modelos andam completamente às aranhas, mas acho que isso já é do conhecimento de todos nestas situações, principalmente.
Até ao momento, podemos observar bastante instabilidade a norte do Tejo e uma forte linha de instabilidade no Golfo de Cádiz que se formou em pouco tempo e o mesmo pode acontecer no caso do Algarve, Alentejo, etc. Vamos ver...


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 00:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Forte temporal provocou várias inundações em Gavião
> 
> 
> Várias inundações foram registadas ao final da tarde desta segunda-feira, na sequência de um forte temporal que se abateu na região.    Um forte temporal a
> ...



Registo WU da estação MeteoAlentejo de Gavião.
Todos os parâmetros ilustram uma típica célula muito intensa. Notáveis a rotação do vento, rajadas, descida de temperatura e, não menos notável, os saltos da pressão atmosférica. E, claro, a extrema concentração da precipitação num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2021 às 02:48)

Boas. O dia não foi nada de especial por aqui mas agora chove, e que se farta! Infelizmente tenho o pluviómetro entupido, ao estilo do IPMA. Ups.  19.3ºC.

Edit: Pelos vistos ainda deu para acumular 9mm, choveu muito intensamente durante um bom tempo, rate máximo de 126 mm/h, acredito que tenha sido maior por causa do pluviómetro não estar a acumular com mais pequenas quantidades de chuva. Deve ter teias de aranha.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2021 às 05:28)

Impressionante o que tem estado a chover aqui em Arronches na última hora.  Infelizmente, a estação MeteoAlentejo ficou offline e a estação que está na zona da Esperança, um pouco mais a Leste, não retrata a situação em pleno. Prova disso é que neste momento nem precipitação está a registar. Ainda assim, já vai com *11mm*.
Nota-se que as células estão a ficar com um movimento mais lento, o que poderá ser algo mais preocupante.


----------



## aoc36 (14 Set 2021 às 06:23)

Relâmpagos constantes por Albufeira


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Set 2021 às 06:34)

Aqui por Cuba começou agora às 6:20h. Acumulados 2mm e perspectivas de vir ai muito mais, pelo radar.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 07:17)

"Nem sequer vai chover."


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2021 às 07:24)

Já 24mm em Serpa


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Set 2021 às 07:37)

*Nem sequer vai chover*
Pois não aqui em Faro foram só 23 mm numa hora, num total perto de 30 mm. 
Agora a caminho do restante sotavento!


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2021 às 08:16)

Moura  já com 60mm,  43 dos quais na última hora 








						Dados Atuais - Moura
					

Dados Atuais - Moura




					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2021 às 08:18)

Trovoada e muita chuva por aqui neste momento. Acordei 3 vezes de madrugada com a chuva, tal não era o barulho. A manhã promete continuar bastante chuvosa, de acordo com o radar. 
De regresso à moda antiga  *16.5mm* no Recanto até ao momento. Aqui será mais.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2021 às 08:40)

Na última hora:
Tavira*: 33.4mm*
Mértola, Vale Formoso: *26.1mm*
Martim Longo, Alcoutim: *17.5mm* / *30.8mm* em 2 horas
Olhão: *10.3mm*

Bela rega!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2021 às 08:47)

Impressionante a trovoada em Moura entre as 7:15 e as 7:45! Relâmpagos constantes e chuva mesmo muito intensa. A ruas transformaram-se em rios e acredito que se a precipitação continuasse com a mesma intensidade mais alguns minutos, ia haver problemas. Muito detritos arrastados que se acumularam nas ruas e estradas. Continua a chover fraco a moderado e ainda se ouve um ou outro trovão. Pelas 04:00 acordei também ao som da chuva e da trovoada! Belo setembro, sim senhor!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2021 às 09:18)

Agreste disse:


> os avisos para o algarve devem ser já retirados... não faz qualquer sentido.
> 
> as imagens do satélite não deixam dúvidas. Nem sequer vai chover.


Pelos vistos, até choveu bem por aí!  Com boa trovoada a acompanhar! Conforme previsto. eheh..


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Set 2021 às 09:28)

14.7mm acumulados, 10 deles em 15mm por volta das 8:40h. Grande chuvada. Ligeiros picos na pressão e no vento 48km/h. Agora mais calmo…


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2021 às 09:30)

Chuva forte persistente. 

*40.4mm* acumulados no Recanto. *35.6mm* na netatmo entre Arronches e Elvas.


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 09:43)

Rede IPMA, *33,5mm* na estação de Estremoz na última hora (das 8H ás 9H).
e Tavira com *33,4mm *das 7h ás 8h.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Set 2021 às 09:53)

Aquela linha de instabilidade vinha forte e ainda bem! Sempre permitiu melhores acumulados e a tão esperada rega. Foi um bom começo face à seca que já se ia sentido (e se sente) mas não entro em euforias, pois cada vez é mais raro chover por aqui. Basta ver que tivemos de esperar desde 6 de Março para vermos chuva em condições...
De grave, agora, só vejo as oliveiras que vão partir com a carga de azeitonas que têm (algumas)

Segue nublado e abafado e com aguaceiros dispersos...por Albufeira até está bastante agradável com o sol a querer espreitar! 
A ver se vem mais qualquer coisa...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2021 às 09:53)

Thomar disse:


> Rede IPMA, *33,5mm* na estação de Redondo na última hora (das 8H ás 9H).


É de Estremoz, embora a estação ainda esteja algo distante da cidade. 
_______________

Fortes chuvas provocam dezenas de inundações no Alentejo. Veja as imagens de Vila Viçosa​
Vila Viçosa é o destaque na rede MeteoAlentejo com *67.5mm*.
Moura: *62.6mm*
Redondo: *55.8mm

45mm* por aqui.


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 09:56)

joralentejano disse:


> É de Estremoz, embora a estação ainda esteja algo distante da cidade.
> _______________
> 
> Fortes chuvas provocam dezenas de inundações no Alentejo. Veja as imagens de Vila Viçosa​
> ...


Ups!...  Enganei-me, já emendei, obrigado pelo reparo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2021 às 09:56)

Mais de 70mm em Vila Viçosa impressionante 








						Dados Atuais – Vila Viçosa
					






					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## redragon (14 Set 2021 às 09:58)

A chover intensamente desde as 8 horas.... e continua. Trovoadas ocasionais


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2021 às 10:52)

Chuva intensa e trovoada a chegar


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2021 às 11:45)

Boas. Por aqui nada de trovoada mas muita, muita chuva. Mesmo a contar menos, estou com 31.5mm acumulados. 16.4ºC.


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2021 às 11:49)

A célula passou ao lado, mas tudo a Este está negro e ouvem-se muitos roncos... tem de estar a descarregar bem


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Set 2021 às 12:01)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade, muito escuro a SSW... No weather display diz que cheguei a ter um rain rate de 9mm/min (540mm/h)... pelos valores que costumam apresentar aqui (100-200?...) tenho as minhas dúvidas só com os valores minuto a minuto devo conseguir confirmar...
Ontem 2.3mm hoje 16.0mm acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2021 às 12:07)

Agreste disse:


> os avisos para o algarve devem ser já retirados... não faz qualquer sentido.
> 
> as imagens do satélite não deixam dúvidas. Nem sequer vai chover.


Com os anos que levas disto, devias ser mais criterioso nos comentários que fazes, é que já no Outono do ano passado era a mesma coisa, não chovia nunca nada e eu quase afogado.  

Situações destas, Olhão leva sempre menos como é habitual, só 17 mm por aqui, nada que já não soubesse.

EMA's do IPMA acumulados: 

Albufeira: 1.4 mm (11:50)
Aljezur: 9.5 mm (11:50)
Castro Marim: 15 mm (11:50)
Loulé: 9 mm (11:50)
Tavira: 48.4 mm (11:50)
Olhão. 17.8 mm (11:00)
Faro (Aeroporto): 27 mm (11:00)

Factos curiosos, a EMA de Olhão registou 5.4 mm em 10 minutos (7:00-7:10) e a EMA de Tavira registou 11.1 mm em 10 minutos (7:40-7:50).



Nota: () até à hora indicada


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Set 2021 às 12:16)

A partir de agora deverão começar a escassear os aguaceiros no litoral inclusive litoral sul e aumentar ou manter em todo o interior. 
Olhando aos acumulados no Algarve supera as expectativas no sotavento com valores entre 30 a 40 mm entre Faro e Castro Marim e desilude no Barlavento algarvio sobretudo de Albufeira para oeste até Sagres, com valores que nem chega a 5 mm. 
Se alguém reside entre Albufeira e Faro ponha aqui valores se os tiver sff.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2021 às 12:38)

94,8mm em Moura


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2021 às 12:43)

Atenção à célula prestes a entrar no Barlavento, ali na zona de Albufeira ou Quarteira.
Tem um ar muito suspeito no radar!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 12:51)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção à célula prestes a entrar no Barlavento, ali na zona de Albufeira ou Quarteira.
> Tem um ar muito suspeito no radar!


Estrutura suspeita.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Set 2021 às 12:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estrutura suspeita.


Como conseguem ver as beachcam? A mim diz-me sempre:

A transmissão de imagens da presente Live Cam sofreu alterações técnicas que visam o cumprimento do RGPD


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 12:57)

guimeixen disse:


> Como conseguem ver as beachcam? A mim diz-me sempre:
> 
> A transmissão de imagens da presente Live Cam sofreu alterações técnicas que visam o cumprimento do RGPD


Não tenho tido problemas. Terá a ver com o browser? Estou a usar o Chrome.


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2021 às 12:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estrutura suspeita.



Quase de certeza estrutura de supercélula. Já o comportamento no radar indiciava isso.
Vamos ver o impacto ali naquela faixa costeira.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Set 2021 às 12:59)

> Não tenho tido problemas. Terá a ver com o browser? Estou a usar o Chrome.



@Tiagolco  Eu também, acabei por experimentar no Edge e já deu


----------



## pax_julia (14 Set 2021 às 13:03)

Por Beja ouvem-se roncos distantes ha mais de 1h. Panorama negro para Leste, junto à fronteira (Ficalho, Barrancos, Encinasola)


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 13:06)

rozzo disse:


> Quase de certeza estrutura de supercélula. Já o comportamento no radar indiciava isso.
> Vamos ver o impacto ali naquela faixa costeira.


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2021 às 13:07)

Entretanto, parece que a célula "morreu na praia". 

Assinatura bem mais desfeita no radar nos últimos frames...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2021 às 13:08)

Precipitação acumulada até às 12h45
Nota: Arronches é 44mm


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2021 às 13:19)

Muita trovoada e chuva entre Messejana e Panoias


----------



## Bruno Palma (14 Set 2021 às 13:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Precipitação acumulada até às 12h45
> Nota: Arronches é 44mm


O valor em Castro Verde está incorreto, esteve a chover durante algum tempo e a estação não acumulou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2021 às 13:35)

vamm disse:


> Muita trovoada e chuva entre Messejana e Panoias


O tempo hoje não está de feição para mergulhos na Praia da Messejana.  

Por aqui, passou um breve aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 13:37)

Faro neste momento:


----------



## rozzo (14 Set 2021 às 13:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Faro neste momento:



Bem, bela coincidência... Tiraste print screen praticamente do mesmo frame que eu! 

Descubra as diferenças


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 13:50)

rozzo disse:


> Bem, bela coincidência... Tiraste print screen praticamente do mesmo frame que eu!
> 
> Descubra as diferenças


Uau, hoje é um bom dia para jogar no euromilhões.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Set 2021 às 14:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com os anos que levas disto, devias ser mais criterioso nos comentários que fazes, é que já no Outono do ano passado era a mesma coisa, não chovia nunca nada e eu quase afogado.
> 
> Situações destas, Olhão leva sempre menos como é habitual, só 17 mm por aqui, nada que já não soubesse.
> 
> ...


Qual é essa estação de Loulé? Loulé cidade choveu bem mais! Foram cerca de 20min de chuva torrencial fora os aguaceiros que senti durante a madrugada.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (14 Set 2021 às 14:04)

Acabou a festa no Algarve.


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2021 às 14:05)

Bruno Palma disse:


> O valor em Castro Verde está incorreto, esteve a chover durante algum tempo e a estação não acumulou.


E pelo que se via daqui, não deve ter sido pouco


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2021 às 14:09)

Por aqui 34mm, vamos ver se a tarde trás mais alguma coisa, trovoada é que tem sido escassa aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Set 2021 às 14:12)

Parece que o evento está quase morto pelo Algarve! Confesso que não estava à espera de tanto na madrugada e mais durante o dia de hoje. Ainda assim parece quem têm passado umas boas células mais para o interior. 
Por Albufeira tudo calmo com um ou outro aguaceiro insignificante.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (14 Set 2021 às 14:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que o evento está quase morto pelo Algarve! Confesso que não estava à espera de tanto na madrugada e mais durante o dia de hoje. Ainda assim parece quem têm passado umas boas células mais para o interior.
> Por Albufeira tudo calmo com um ou outro aguaceiro insignificante.



Foi giro estar a ver este espetáculo a partir de um piso alto de um hotel à beira mar em Castro Marim, mas agora deixem me ir um pouco à praia na minha semaninha no Algarve por favor.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Set 2021 às 15:06)

Linha de instalabilidade sobre Vila Verde de Ficalho eleva o acumulado para mais de 100mm








						Dados Atuais - Vila Verde de Ficalho
					






					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## frederico (14 Set 2021 às 15:14)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Reporto agora de Cabanas de Tavira, onde tem estado um tempo mais fresco do que no meio do mês passado, com céu limpo mas muito vento de sudoeste e temperaturas a rondarem os 25°C durante o dia. Ontem de manhã, quando estava a caminho daqui, vi alguma formação de cúmulos no Interior mas nada de especial comparado com o que aconteceu durante a tarde. Apanhei sim foi chuviscos ali no Baixo Alentejo e na Serra do Caldeirão, coisa que não estava nada à espera. Quando cheguei aqui o céu estava nublado, mas entretanto "limpou".
> 
> Na estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira estão agora 20,2°C e vento fraco de sul. Fresquinho para a zona, para esta altura do ano...


Estive aí a semana passada em Cabanas a tomar uns belos banhos num sítio que não divulgo onde não há turistas. Aproveita! Agora em Setembro e Outubro sempre fui a praia mesmo quando chovia. Está-se melhor que em Junho. Mas isto são coisas que só nos do Sotavento sabemos!


----------



## LMMS (14 Set 2021 às 15:32)

Impressionante os acumulados no Alentejo, isso vai dar mais uma subida nas albufeiras por aí!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2021 às 15:33)

Boas,
Por aqui, após uma madrugada e manhã bem molhadas, nas últimas horas, a chuva já tem sido em menos quantidade. Fui até Portalegre e todos os ribeiros iam com uma enxurrada.
A estação MeteoAlentejo de Arronches voltou a ficar online e embora marque 7.2mm, o real acumulado ronda os 50mm.
*59.4mm *na estação do Recanto.
*49.5mm* na netatmo entre Arronches e Elvas.

Valores algo incomuns para esta zona. Em poucas, está ultrapassada a média de Setembro.

Está fresco. *17,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2021 às 15:43)

O sol já brilha bem por aqui... não contava de o dia ser tão calmo


----------



## trovoadas (14 Set 2021 às 16:26)

Muito sol por Albufeira e abafado! Dou o evento como terminado por aqui! Meia de hora de chuva intensa ( mais a sotavento) e mais uns "pós". Foi bom enquanto durou. Adeus até um dia!


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2021 às 16:27)

Célula da zona de Grândola com muito bom aspecto vista daqui


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2021 às 17:23)

rozzo disse:


> Entretanto, parece que a célula "morreu na praia".
> 
> Assinatura bem mais desfeita no radar nos últimos frames...


Esse imagem da beachcam é de que local?

Estive a acompanhar a aproximação da célula e eu estava na zona da Senhora da Rocha... mas nunca vi essa estrutura... ao longe aparentava ter ali o flanco esquerdo interessante, mas a célula "morreu" muito rapidamente, nem dei pela passagem dela.. eheh


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 17:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Esse imagem da beachcam é de que local?
> 
> Estive a acompanhar a aproximação da célula e eu estava na zona da Senhora da Rocha... mas nunca vi essa estrutura... ao longe aparentava ter ali o flanco esquerdo interessante, mas a célula "morreu" muito rapidamente, nem dei pela passagem dela.. eheh


Vilamoura.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 17:32)

minha irmã de Évora mandou me estas fotos, e neste momento chove bem lá com trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2021 às 17:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Qual é essa estação de Loulé? Loulé cidade choveu bem mais! Foram cerca de 20min de chuva torrencial fora os aguaceiros que senti durante a madrugada.


A estação de Loulé pertence ao IPMA e encontra-se a SW de Loulé: https://www.google.pt/maps/dir/+37º...!4m7!4m6!1m3!2m2!1d-8.0652778!2d37.13!1m0!3e0


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2021 às 17:57)

Chuva moderada agora, parece ter aparecido por aqui uma célulazinha com eco laranja


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2021 às 18:09)

Pelo radar vem aí qualquer coisa mas vamos ver como cá chega... 32.2mm, mais coisa menos coisa, com 17.1ºC e vento moderado de SE.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2021 às 19:28)

Cenário atual com aguaceiros e neblina.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2021 às 20:04)

Cenário ao fim da tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2021 às 20:25)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Cenário ao fim da tarde.
> 
> Ver anexo 423


Magnífica! 

Parece um dos discos voadores de "O Dia da Independência"!


----------



## comentador (14 Set 2021 às 22:27)

Boa noite! A madrugada começou com trovoadas que se prolongaram até ao inicio da manhã. Em Alvalade acumulou 22,0 mm. Mas houve zona próximas onde acumulou menos. Trovoadas são assim, umas zonas com muita precipitação e outras com menos. Foi bom, já apaga o pó e o ar que se respira nota-se logo mais leve.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2021 às 22:54)

Por aqui o dia fecha com 35mm, chuva bem chovida e nada de torrencial como aconteceu noutras zonas, a tarde acabou por ter pouca precipitação ao contrário do previsto, amanhã ainda podem ocorrer alguns aguaceiros, mas deverá ser bem menos do que hoje.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Set 2021 às 00:09)




----------



## Illicitus (15 Set 2021 às 00:10)

Felizmente uma boa parte do Sul viu uma boa quantidade de água. Bem que faz falta.

Contudo, aqui pela zona de Lagos mal pingou. Ainda não é desta que a, tão necessitada, barragem da Bravura vai recuperar um pouco de volume.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Set 2021 às 01:06)

De Tavira a V.R.S.António choveu bem ! As entrelinhas dos pomares estavam cheias de água. Muitos detritos nas bermas da estrada. De Tavira a Loulé também choveu bem mas com menos efeitos visíveis . De Loulé para Barlavento pouco choveu! É para compensar...não vejo grandes diferenças entre barlavento e sotavento mas pelo Ipma o primeiro está em seca moderada e o último em seca severa.

*Nota*: Não estou a criticar apenas a referir que na pratica não se nota grande diferença.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2021 às 03:08)

frederico disse:


> Estive aí a semana passada em Cabanas a tomar uns belos banhos num sítio que não divulgo onde não há turistas. Aproveita! Agora em Setembro e Outubro sempre fui a praia mesmo quando chovia. Está-se melhor que em Junho. Mas isto são coisas que só nos do Sotavento sabemos!


Já vem tarde demais. Neste momento já regressei a casa, depois de semana e meia de férias...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2021 às 13:25)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Cenário ao fim da tarde.
> 
> Ver anexo 423


Espectáculo!


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2021 às 14:40)

Começou a festa das pipocas


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2021 às 16:27)

A Sul tudo negro, mesmo medonho


----------



## trovoadas (15 Set 2021 às 17:14)

Trovoada à "la Caldeirão"! Não passa nada da A22 para baixo.
Muito escuro para norte. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas em Albufeira( restos das bigornas)


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2021 às 17:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Trovoada à "la Caldeirão"! Não passa nada da A22 para baixo.
> Muito escuro para norte. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas em Albufeira( restos das bigornas)


Ia dizer isso mesmo, que a serra estava ali a fazer uma bela barreira


----------



## trovoadas (15 Set 2021 às 18:09)

O forte da trovoada foi a norte de Loulé ! De acordo com o radar dinâmico.
Afinal ainda chegou qualquer coisa à 125, pelo menos na zona de Boliqueime apanhei chuva moderada. A trovoada está praticamente dissipada!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2021 às 18:34)

Boas,
Bom aguaceiro em Arronches que acumulou *7.2mm*.
Agora, um arco-íris:


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2021 às 19:09)

Célula na zona de Ferreira - Vidigueira





Célula da zona de Mertola


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2021 às 20:39)

Bem, visto não estar em Arronches vou apreciando as vistas da webcam 
Mais uma célula ao final do dia a passar pela serra:













O evento rendeu *57.5mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo. *47.5mm* ontem, de acordo com os dados publicados pelo @RedeMeteo.
Na estação do Recanto rendeu *65.3mm*, dos quais *60.2mm *ontem.
Bem bom!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2021 às 20:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, visto não estar em Arronches vou apreciando as vistas da webcam
> Mais uma célula ao final do dia a passar pela serra:
> 
> 
> ...


Desta vez choveu mais aí do que aqui, estes eventos de origem convectiva são mesmo assim, nuns sítios chove bastante, noutros pouco ou nada.
Sem chuva hoje aqui, e avaliar pelos modelos, é possível que já pouco ou nada chova até ao fim do mês, mas vamos ver se ainda aparece mais qualquer coisa, nesta altura do ano os modelos andam sempre um pouco mais " instáveis".


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2021 às 20:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> Desta vez choveu mais aí do que aqui, estes eventos de origem convectiva são mesmo assim, nuns sítios chove bastante, noutros pouco ou nada.
> Sem chuva hoje aqui, e avaliar pelos modelos, é possível que já pouco ou nada chova até ao fim do mês, mas vamos ver se ainda aparece mais qualquer coisa, nesta altura do ano os modelos andam sempre um pouco mais " instáveis".


Sim, ontem no radar notava-se que os ecos perdiam mais intensidade quando chegavam a Portalegre.  Ainda assim, a EMA registou 35mm. Fui a Portalegre já depois de chover durante grande parte da manhã e os ribeiros iam bem abastecidos, mas claramente que era só enxurrada porque estava tudo bastante seco e passado umas horas já não corriam nada. No entanto, a Ribeira de Arronches e de Caia já voltaram a correr de forma permanente, como era de esperar.


----------



## remember (17 Set 2021 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

De volta a Monte Gordo para mais uns dias de descanso 

Estamos cá desde quarta, foi mesmo o pior dia, ameaçou mas não choveu, bastante escuro para Tavira nesse dia.

Ontem já foi um dia bem melhor, mínimas boas para a altura e água que é um espectáculo

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2021 às 21:41)

Boas,
Porto da Espada, Marvão, vista para Espanha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Set 2021 às 01:02)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> De volta a Monte Gordo para mais uns dias de descanso
> 
> ...


Que sorte! Se tivessem ido para Monte Gordo um dia antes, teriam apanhado uma grande molha... 

Boas férias!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2021 às 14:40)

Boa Tarde,
Por Arronches, a noite foi fresca e com algum vento. O dia segue agradável com algumas nuvens matinais. A temperatura não é elevada, mas como o sol já começa a ficar mais baixo queima bem e torna-se desconfortável. 
A água está de regresso a alguns cursos de água 









Este castanheiro jovem está bem composto, vamos ver se este ano dá algumas castanhas 









Mínima de *12,4ºC*

Atual de *25,6ºC*.


----------



## remember (18 Set 2021 às 23:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Que sorte! Se tivessem ido para Monte Gordo um dia antes, teriam apanhado uma grande molha...
> 
> Boas férias!


Por isso mesmo é que viemos quarta, em vez de segunda.  Os dias têm estado com muito vento de SO, hoje muito vento de Norte, era só areia a voar.

A água continua um mimo

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (20 Set 2021 às 08:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Porto da Espada, Marvão, vista para Espanha.



A ver se vou aí este Outono-Inverno, agora que já tiraram as restrições para viajar e já posso ir a Portugal quando me apetecer. Vou correr a serra de São Mamede a ver bem Arronches, tentado pelas fotos que tenho visto aqui no fórum. Ouvi dizer que estão a morrer muitos carvalhos na região com uma praga. 

Entretanto, curioso como em apenas um dia a estação de Tavira fez quase 10 por cento da média do ano hidrológico, e passou dos 50 mm. E Martonlongo fez 39.4 mm no mesmo dia, 14 de Setembro.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2021 às 00:45)

Boas. Tal como previsto, vento forte de NE. Rajada de 62 km/h há momentos.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2021 às 16:17)

Está uma pequena célula ali para os lados de São Marcos da Serra! 
Nota-se a atmosfera instável com muitos cumulos nas serras


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2021 às 16:55)

frederico disse:


> A ver se vou aí este Outono-Inverno, agora que já tiraram as restrições para viajar e já posso ir a Portugal quando me apetecer. Vou correr a serra de São Mamede a ver bem Arronches, tentado pelas fotos que tenho visto aqui no fórum. Ouvi dizer que estão a morrer muitos carvalhos na região com uma praga.


Fazes tu senão bem!  Relativamente aos carvalhos, infelizmente sim, julga-se ser um surto de pulgão, mas não se tem a certeza.
Surto de pulgão atinge milhares de carvalhos negrais no Parque Natural da Serra de São Mamede​________________
Relativamente ao tempo, não estou em Arronches, mas parece que a noite foi ventosa, como é normal nestas situações com vento de Leste.
Rajada máxima de 42,8km/h na estação MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2021 às 17:32)

Rajada máxima de 69 km/h por aqui, o vento continuou forte com rajadas durante a noite toda, tendo intensificado ainda mais de manhã Chegou a cair uma árvore aqui perto e as ruas estavam cheias de detritos.

Agora tudo mais calmo com 24.3ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2021 às 17:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada máxima de 69 km/h por aqui, o vento continuou forte com rajadas durante a noite toda, tendo intensificado ainda mais de manhã Chegou a cair uma árvore aqui perto e as ruas estavam cheias de detritos.
> 
> Agora tudo mais calmo com 24.3ºC.


Yap, noite e madrugada ventosas, acredito que aqui em cima as rajadas tenham passado dos 70 km/h, de resto um dia de céu limpo e algum calor de tarde, na despedida do verão, amanhã começa a minha estação preferida, é possível que arranque com alguma instabilidade, veremos.


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2021 às 18:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Yap, noite e madrugada ventosas, acredito que aqui em cima as rajadas tenham passado dos 70 km/h, de resto um dia de céu limpo e algum calor de tarde, na despedida do verão, *amanhã começa a minha estação preferida*, é possível que arranque com alguma instabilidade, veremos.


Equinócio de outono de 2021. 
*20:21      **quarta-feira     22 de setembro*

Equinócio de Outono 2021​_on 16 SET 2021 · in DESTAQUES, NOTÍCIAS_
Em 2021 o Equinócio de Outono ocorre no dia 22 de Setembro às 20:21 horas. Este instante marca o início do Outono no Hemisfério Norte. Esta estação prolonga-se por 89,859 dias até ao próximo Solstício que ocorre no dia 21 de Dezembro às 15:59 horas. Consulte aqui toda a informação sobre o “Começo das Estações em 2021“.



A figura mostra o ângulo de incidência dos raios solares em relação ao eixo da Terra, durante os equinócios.
Equinócio: instante em que o Sol, no seu movimento anual aparente, passa no equador celeste. A palavra de origem latina _aequinoctium_ agrega o nominativo _aequus_ (igual) com o substantivo _noctium_, genitivo plural de _nox_ (noite). Assim significa “noite igual” (ao dia), pois nestas datas o senso comum diz-nos que o dia e a noite têm igual duração.
No entanto não é bem assim. Os equinócios estão definidos como o instante em que o ponto central do sol passa no equador e, por isso, efectivamente o centro solar nasce no ponto cardeal Este e põe-se exactamente a Oeste. Assim, entre o instante da manhã em que o Sol está a uma distância zenital de 90º e o instante da tarde em que se encontra novamente a uma distância zenital de 90º passam-se 12 horas. (Note-se que como a Terra avança na sua órbita ao longo do dia, o Sol não se mantém no equinócio todo o dia e isso leva a uma pequena alteração deste intervalo de tempo.
Contudo, mesmo que este intervalo fosse de 12 horas, este facto não resultaria numa duração do dia solar de 12 horas pois o Sol não é um ponto, tem um diâmetro. Sabemos que o diâmetro aparente do Sol é de 32′ (minutos de arco). Além disso a refracção atmosférica  faz com que quando vemos o bordo superior no horizonte, o sol se encontra cerca de 50_′ _abaixo do horizonte (ou seja mais abaixo do que os 32′ em que estaria se não houvesse refracção). A luz directa no chão surge quando o bordo superior do Sol nasce (estando o Sol a uma distância zenital de 90º50′) e, no ocaso, a luz directa desaparece quando o bordo superior toca o horizonte (estando o Sol a uma distância zenital de 90º50′).  Assim, estes 100 minutos de arco extra (50′ x 2) produzem 7 minutos a mais de luz solar directa. Por esta razão, no equinócio a duração do dia é cerca de 7 minutos maior do que a duração da noite. Só uns dias mais tarde, quando o Sol tiver uma declinação um pouco menor, teremos a duração da noite e do dia efectivamente iguais. Isso acontecerá no dia 26 de Setembro de 2021, em que haverá muito perto de 12 horas de luz solar directa no solo. Nesse dia o disco solar nasce às 07:27:55 horas e põe-se às 19:28:00 horas (em Lisboa), diferindo a duração do dia e da noite em apenas 55 segundos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2021 às 20:01)

Entretanto, o IPMA já lançou aviso amarelo para amanhã à tarde nos distritos de Setúbal, Beja e Faro.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2021 às 01:26)

Duas células desenvolveram-se esta tarde, uma delas atingiu os 10 a 12 Km de altitude no topo. Entretanto, para lá da fronteira, as células que apareceram hoje foram muito potentes e o seu movimento para Oeste foi apenas interrompido pelo fim do aquecimento diurno. Mostram no entanto o que poderá atingir o Sotavento hoje:


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2021 às 13:13)

Células em formação no interior Algarvio!
Atenção caça tempestades


----------



## Mammatus (22 Set 2021 às 13:44)

Igualmente formação de células no vale do Sado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2021 às 13:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Células em formação no interior Algarvio!
> Atenção caça tempestades


O Caldeirão está em ebulição  Apanhei uma valente carga de água, entre Salir e Barranco do Velho por volta do meio-dia.

Aqui, está um calor dos diabos e o sol ainda brilha, mas a norte está negro.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2021 às 14:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Caldeirão está em ebulição  Apanhei uma valente carga de água, entre Salir e Barranco do Velho por volta do meio-dia.
> 
> Aqui, está um calor dos diabos e o sol ainda brilha, mas a norte está negro.


O Arome mete um pequeno dilúvio no interior Algarvio entre esta tarde e madrugada! Para já está a acertar na mouche nesta instabilidade mais forte entre Monchique e Messines!


----------



## vamm (22 Set 2021 às 15:18)

Chuva fraca mas grada em Reliquias, Odemira. 28ºC


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2021 às 15:31)

As células têm uma clara preferência para se desenvolverem sobre a orografia mais proeminente.
Uma célula sobre Monchique, poucos quilómetros a nordeste da vila, atingiu eco roxo por volta das 14h30 e mantém-se bastante activa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2021 às 17:02)

Curioso, para saber aonde vai nascer a instabilidade na próxima madrugada no Algarve, se vai ser mais a leste, mais a oeste ou em cima da cabeça.  

O aviso amarelo em Faro devia ser accionado à meia-noite e não às 10 h da manhã como o IPMA tem previsto, os modelos mostram instabilidade durante a madrugada, o ECM coloca mais 30 mm em 6 horas entre 1h e as 7h, o Arome também coloca durante a madrugada, o modelo da AEMET idem e o mesmo até poderá ser laranja. A AEMET tem Ayamonte em aviso amarelo a partir da meia-noite.


----------



## efcm (22 Set 2021 às 17:19)

A reportar de Alvor


Da chuva forte e trovoada prevista para hoje de tarde nem uma gota caiu.

O céu está nublado mas não acredito que chova nas próximas horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2021 às 19:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Curioso, para saber aonde vai nascer a instabilidade na próxima madrugada no Algarve, se vai ser mais a leste, mais a oeste ou em cima da cabeça.
> 
> O aviso amarelo em Faro devia ser accionado à meia-noite e não às 10 h da manhã como o IPMA tem previsto, os modelos mostram instabilidade durante a madrugada, o ECM coloca mais 30 mm em 6 horas entre 1h e as 7h, o Arome também coloca durante a madrugada, o modelo da AEMET idem e o mesmo até poderá ser laranja. A AEMET tem Ayamonte em aviso amarelo a partir da meia-noite.



Tal como tinha dito, a actualização dos avisos por parte do IPMA seguiu a minha análise, e colocou o aviso Laranja a partir da 1 h da manhã no Algarve e os distritos de Beja, Évora, Portalegre e Castelo Branco também com aviso laranja mas a partir das 4 h da manhã.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2021 às 20:52)

Eu só sei que o Ecm é de muito longe aquele que mais precipitação indica para aqui.. 
Curioso que nem o extremista Arome indica os valores que o Ecm indica... 

Ou vamos ter uma grande surpresa ou um grande barrete!


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Set 2021 às 21:18)

efcm disse:


> A reportar de Alvor
> 
> 
> Da chuva forte e trovoada prevista para hoje de tarde nem uma gota caiu.
> ...


Ninguém previu propriamente chuva forte e trovoada para Alvor, mas sim para o distrito de Faro, muito devido à convenção nas Serras, o que realmente aconteceu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2021 às 21:34)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ninguém previu propriamente chuva forte e trovoada para Alvor, mas sim para o distrito de Faro, muito devido à *convenção* nas Serras, o que realmente aconteceu.


Convenção ou convecção nas Serras.  Sim, o aviso para o Algarve era só referente às serras.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2021 às 21:40)

Boas,
Aviso laranja amanhã para os distritos do Sul. Há de facto previsão de acumulados bastante significativos, principalmente ao longo das zonas mais perto da fronteira. O UKMO está louco com mais de 100mm lá para a minha zona. 
Vamos ver se há surpresas ou  algum fiasco porque com estes eventos nunca se sabe o que lá vem.


----------



## RamalhoMR (22 Set 2021 às 22:02)

Viva desde Reguengos de Monsaraz. 
Férias. Também mereço pela minha terrinha. 

Chove neste momento com alguma intensidade. O dia foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade e ameno. Esteve top. 

Esperar para ver o evolui nas próximas horas. 
Que não aconteça desgraças. E principalmente dia 24 até porque e um dia especial. Inauguração da minha exposição na Torre de Menagem em Monsaraz. 

Apareçam


Abraço


----------



## redragon (22 Set 2021 às 22:29)

Começa agora a chover em Elvas!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Set 2021 às 23:37)

E está a começar a chuva e trovoada pelo canto SE do país


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2021 às 23:42)

Quem viu o final do dia hoje diria que nada se passará esta noite e muito menos amanhã...estava praticamente limpo e uma calmaria impressionante como de resto está agora... entretanto  está mais nublado!
Uma incógnita o que se passará ao certo...


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2021 às 23:45)

parcialmente coberto em Faro... e já chuviscou.
mosquitos também... 

um bocado fantasmagórico isto...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2021 às 23:48)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E está a começar a chuva e trovoada pelo canto SE do país


Está a querer formar-se algo numa linha de sudoeste/nordeste e deslocação para norte! Para já é tudo minúsculo...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2021 às 23:54)

Boas. Um por outro relâmpago nos quadrantes Sul e Oeste, algum vento, mas nada de mais. Nem se ouve, nem chove.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2021 às 02:49)

Trovoada com cadência média/alta a oeste, já ouço trovões mas não vem para aqui... Células vindas de Sul aqui é sempre mais complicado.


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Set 2021 às 03:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovoada com cadência média/alta a oeste, já ouço trovões mas não vem para aqui... Células vindas de Sul aqui é sempre mais complicado.


Talvez vem na minha direção CB.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2021 às 03:28)




----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 06:50)

Acumulados notáveis no Sueste Alentejano:

*52,6 mm* em Martim Longo (Alcoutim), em duas horas (das 3:00 às5:00 utc)
33,8 mm em Vale Formoso (Mértola), em cinco horas (da 1:00 às 5:00 utc)
23,0 mm em Neves Corvo (Castro Verde), em três horas ( das 2:00 às 5:00 utc)


----------



## vamm (23 Set 2021 às 07:24)

Tem chovido com muita intensidade nas ultimas horas, por vezes acompanhado de granizo. O aviso laranja a ser bem aplicado


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Set 2021 às 08:37)

Algures entre Fuzeta e Vila Real de Sto António deve estar nesta altura a chover com muita intensidade


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2021 às 08:42)

Situação muito complicada aqui pelos meus lados, vila Real de Santo António está com inundações históricas. É normal inundar mas o nível da água hoje está mais alto que nunca.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Set 2021 às 08:43)

Entre as 7h e as 8h caíram 42.9 mm em VRSA.. Impressionante


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2021 às 08:46)

Publicações de Vila Real de Santo António


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Set 2021 às 08:47)

Madrugada e manhã de muita chuva e alguma trovoada em Moura! A estação MeteoAlentejo de Moura já acumulou cerca de 30mm. tendo em consideração a chuva intensa do passado dia 14 de setembro, em que foram acumulados cerca de 100mm, este mês já contabiliza uma bela rega (certamente acima dos 100mm, mesmo descontando algum erro por excesso nas medições). A normal para Beja e para o mês de setembro é de 24,7mm (Moura não será muito diferente). Significa que está a ser um mês extremamente chuvoso numa das regiões mais áridas do país! Esperemos que quando chegar o inverno não apareça o típico bloqueio e voltemos ao cenário de seca...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Set 2021 às 09:42)

E depois mais 23 mm na hora seguinte em VRSA! 
O modelo ECM a falhar estrondosamente para esta zona.. com tudo bem mais para leste.. 
O detestado gem a ser o mais próximo da realidade..


----------



## RamalhoMR (23 Set 2021 às 10:01)

Bom dia. 
Chove copiosamente em Reguengos desde as 6 da manhã.Nessa mesma altura foi quando ouvi uns valentes roncos. 


E continua a cair certinha. Os pastos e azeitona agradecem.


----------



## hurricane (23 Set 2021 às 10:27)

Será que também houve cheias em Monte Gordo?


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Set 2021 às 10:27)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E depois mais 23 mm na hora seguinte em VRSA!
> O modelo ECM a falhar estrondosamente para esta zona.. com tudo bem mais para leste..
> O detestado gem a ser o mais próximo da realidade..



Não é de todo expectável que um modelo acerte exactamente na mouche. Muito menos em episódios de instabilidade e convecção, onde não temos uma "frente" bem definida que já vem formada há dias a atravessar o Atlântico. O ECMWF e o AROME estiveram muito razoáveis a prever a linha de instabilidade na zona leste de PT continental, desta vez, o que não aconteceu noutras situações no passado e vão voltar a acontecer. Claro que uma ou duas dezenas de km ao lado, e alguns locais passam de 50 mm para 1 ou 2. Mas não podemos exigir tamanha precisão ao modelo.


----------



## David sf (23 Set 2021 às 11:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não é de todo expectável que um modelo acerte exactamente na mouche. Muito menos em episódios de instabilidade e convecção, onde não temos uma "frente" bem definida que já vem formada há dias a atravessar o Atlântico. O ECMWF e o AROME estiveram muito razoáveis a prever a linha de instabilidade na zona leste de PT continental, desta vez, o que não aconteceu noutras situações no passado e vão voltar a acontecer. Claro que uma ou duas dezenas de km ao lado, e alguns locais passam de 50 mm para 1 ou 2. Mas não podemos exigir tamanha precisão ao modelo.


É que ainda por cima, neste caso concreto, o ECMWF acertou em cheio...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2021 às 11:12)

Boas. A trovoada não chegou aqui, mas deu para ver e ouvir ao longe durante a maioria da madrugada. Agora só chuva fraca, sem sinal de qualquer trovoada, 7.8mm até ao momento.


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2021 às 11:21)

David sf disse:


> É que ainda por cima, neste caso concreto, o ECMWF acertou em cheio...








						Seguimento Europa 2021
					

Picassent (Valência): 25 mm em 5 minutos e 65 mm em 15 minutos!




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2021 às 12:21)

Ayamonte teve ainda um acumulado superior a VRSA, com 87.7 mm enquanto VRSA acumulou 70.5 mm.

Por aqui, só registei 1 mm.

Quem diria, que a saída "maluca" do ECM viria a ser realidade, desta vez, ainda não caiu em cima da cabeça, mas se fosse por cá, a piscina estaria cheia.   

A estação do Azinheiro (Estói) que fica a 10 kms a Norte daqui, registou 47.5 mm, uma diferença abismal. https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFAROEST3 , 40 mm entre as 6h e as 7h.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Set 2021 às 12:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ayamonte teve ainda um acumulado superior a VRSA, com 87.7 mm enquanto VRSA acumulou 70.5 mm.
> 
> Por aqui, só registei 1 mm.
> 
> ...


Esse acumulado é excelente para a zona! Grande rega! Nessa zona as oliveiras parecem "choronas" tal é a carga de azeitonas! Os lagares vão estourar este ano 

Mal continua o barlavento...deve ter chovido alguma coisa em alguns locais mas no geral continua mau.

P.S: Grandes torres se vêm para leste mas já muito ao longe! Parecem montanhas mágicas!


----------



## Illicitus (23 Set 2021 às 14:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Esse acumulado é excelente para a zona! Grande rega! Nessa zona as oliveiras parecem "choronas" tal é a carga de azeitonas! Os lagares vão estourar este ano
> 
> Mal continua o barlavento...deve ter chovido alguma coisa em alguns locais mas no geral continua mau.
> 
> P.S: Grandes torres se vêm para leste mas já muito ao longe! Parecem montanhas mágicas!


Verdade. Aqui por Lagos deu para molhar a estrada durante a madrugada. Mas entretanto, o sol já se impôs de novo.


----------



## vamm (23 Set 2021 às 18:01)

Aqui sol e tudo à volta molhado 

















Não consigo filmar, mas o topo da celula perto de Grandola (agora a roxo) está a rodar a uma velocidade considerável para a direita... está mesmo gigante!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2021 às 18:06)

Boas,
Por Arronches e arredores não chegou a chover tanto como estava previsto por alguns modelos, mas ainda assim foi uma boa rega. Mais vale ser assim nas calmas, do que tudo de uma vez como aconteceu em VRSA.

A estação MeteoAlentejo acumulou *17.1mm*. A estação do Recanto acumulou* 30mm*. A maior discrepância de acumulados deve-se a células mais localizadas que passaram durante a madrugada.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 18:58)

Atenção! Possível supercélula.


----------



## RamalhoMR (23 Set 2021 às 19:41)

Bastante trovoada a aproximar a Sul de Reguengos. Os relâmpagos e respetivo rim bombar são frequentes.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Set 2021 às 21:00)

Vai trovejando a SO.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Set 2021 às 21:46)

Relâmpagos para oeste já há um bom bocado, de vez em quando lá se houve um trovão ou outro ao longe, é vê-las passar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Set 2021 às 22:46)

Fica aqui um registo dos acumulados diários nas redes meteorológicas amadoras e oficiais, no Sul: 

*Rede NETATMO*
Monte Gordo - 51,4 mm
Mato Santo Espírito - 12,6 mm
Santo Estêvão - 10,8 mm
Fuseta - 15,4 mm
Moncarapacho - 11,9 mm
Quelfes - 0,7 mm
Faro - 6 mm
Santa Bárbara de Nexe - 7,2 mm
Almancil - 0,9 mm
Quarteira - 4,4 mm
Olhos de Água - 1,4 mm
Albufeira - 0,4 mm
Algoz - 7,1 mm
Porches - 3,8 mm
Carvoeiro - 0,4 mm
Silves - 13,9 mm
Ferragudo - 0,2 mm
Alvor - 7 mm
Luz - 2,7 mm
Bensafrim - 9,9 mm
Monchique - 1,7 mm
Villablanca - 28,8 mm
Panóias - 2,2 mm
Aljustrel - 28,7 mm
Ferreira do Alentejo - 35,9 mm
Azinheira dos Barros - 2,9 mm
Figueira de Cavaleiros - 11,6 mm
Alvito - 30,2 mm
Vidigueira - 25,4 mm
Cheles - 25,6 mm
Évora - 14,7 mm
Estremoz - 21,6 mm
Santa Eulália - 24 mm
Badajoz - 25,2 mm
Ponte de Sor - 5,9 mm

*Rede Wunderground*
Ayamonte - 72,9 mm
Vila Nova de Cacela - 48,3 mm
Monte Espírito Santo - 14,7 mm
Ilha de Tavira - 19,6 mm
Praia d'El Rei - 16,5 mm
Monte Agudo - 11,4 mm
Estiramantens - 13,2 mm
Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo - 17,0 mm
Cerro de São Miguel - 50,0 mm
São Brás de Alportel - 35,6 mm
Santa Bárbara de Nexe - 19,1 mm
Cais Comercial - 12,7 mm
Mogas - 35,1 mm
Barragem do Arade - 20,8 mm
Serra do Caldeirão - 59,9 mm
Caldas de Monchique - 9,4 mm
Champana - 53,3 mm
Mértola - 34,0 mm
Corte de Sines - 37,6 mm
Montes Altos - 70,1 mm
São Marcos - 97,5 mm
Vila Verde de Ficalho - 56,9 mm
Castro Verde - 20,1 mm
Ourique - 13,0 mm
Almodôvar - 57,1 mm
Serpa - 25,4 mm
Beja - 28,7 mm
Baleizão - 50,3 mm
Pias - 56,4 mm
Barrancos - 55,9 mm
Moura - 47,0 mm
Amareleja - 55,6 mm
Cuba - 44,5 mm
Reguengos de Monsaraz - 13,7 mm
Mourão - 28,7 mm
Cumeada - 44,2 mm
São Manços - 18,8 mm
Redondo - 31,2 mm
São Brás dos Matos - 18,0 mm
Vila Viçosa - 38,6 mm
Arcos - 22,1 mm
Olivença - 24,4 mm
Arraiolos - 8,4 mm
Maranhão - 24,6 mm
Avis - 15,2 mm
Galveias - 11,9 mm
Chancelaria - 13,0 mm
Crato - 12,2 mm
Portalegre - 9,9 mm
Campo Maior - 22,1 mm

*Rede IPMA*
Vila Real de Santo António - 70,4 mm
Castro Marim - 51,4 mm
Martinlongo - 65,4 mm
Vale Formoso - 53,6 mm
Neves-Corvo - 31,4 mm
Elvas - 22,8 mm
Alcácer do Sal - 0,7 mm
Alvalade do Sado - 3,4 mm

Boa rega numa das zonas mais secas do país, e sobretudo se virmos que estamos ainda em setembro!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2021 às 23:03)

Hoje a Manta Rota acumulou 48.3mm.

No passado dia 14 de setembro acumulou 51.6mm

Temos o mês de setembro com 100mm acumulados!! 


No meu poço a sumida do nível freático é já superior a 0.5m (o poço está próximo de uma linha de água que recebe as águas urbanas pluviais de Vila Nova de Cacela, ou seja, a linha de água correu bastante em ambos os dias e os solos "beberam" muita dessa agua também).


----------



## efcm (24 Set 2021 às 00:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hoje a Manta Rota acumulou 48.3mm.
> 
> No passado dia 14 de setembro acumulou 51.6mm
> 
> ...


A média anual é de +- 400 mm

Só em setembro fizeram 25% ( e em apenas 2 dias) não está nada mau.

Vamos ver o que o outono inverno trazem


----------



## trovoadas (24 Set 2021 às 11:36)

Excelentes acumulados no sotavento! (Grande variabilidade de acumulados no geral)
O ano hidrológico anterior acabou por ser seco no sotavento apesar de excelentes eventos. Vi no relatório do ipma que V.R.S.António,por exemplo,  ficou a 66%,pelo que ainda há um grande caminho a percorrer!
Continuo a ver o Atlântico muito bloqueado a sudoeste, pelo que tudo é uma grande incógnita! Para já custa-me a acreditar, pelo menos, num Outono tão bom como o ano passado...


----------



## vamm (24 Set 2021 às 18:58)




----------



## Davidmpb (24 Set 2021 às 19:02)

Boas,
Sem chuva hoje, entretanto em Marvão, Porto da Espada.
Vista para norte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vista para Espanha.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2021 às 20:57)

Boa Noite,
Muitas nuvens hoje por Arronches, mas sem chuva. Como é habitual acontecer com as primeiras chuvas após o verão, houve uma invasão de formigas de asas, só se viam paredes cheias delas. 
Entretanto, em alguns locais, a erva já vai nascendo. 

Máx: *25,6ºC*
Min: *16,4ºC

19,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2021 às 02:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Excelentes acumulados no sotavento! (Grande variabilidade de acumulados no geral)
> O ano hidrológico anterior acabou por ser seco no sotavento apesar de excelentes eventos. Vi no relatório do ipma que V.R.S.António,por exemplo,  ficou a 66%,pelo que ainda há um grande caminho a percorrer!
> Continuo a ver o Atlântico muito bloqueado a sudoeste, pelo que tudo é uma grande incógnita! Para já custa-me a acreditar, pelo menos, num Outono tão bom como o ano passado...


 Esses valores não estão correctos. A estação não funcionou em dias de maior precipitação e parece que o IPMA esqueceu esse pormenor. 

A EMA de Cacela acumulou 466 mm, o que não anda longe da média em torno dos 520/550 mm. O sítio da Junqueira a norte de Castro Marim teve 469 mm, e Tavira teve 472 mm.


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2021 às 02:28)

efcm disse:


> A média anual é de +- 400 mm
> 
> Só em setembro fizeram 25% ( e em apenas 2 dias) não está nada mau.
> 
> Vamos ver o que o outono inverno trazem


É muito mais alta. 

Cacela tem cerca de 520 a 550 mm, dependendo da normal. VRSA tem 470 a 490, mas tem um microclima de estuário, tal como Huelva. Faz Fato na serra a norte de Cacela já roça os 700 mm a menos de 400 m de altitude.


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2021 às 02:35)

Cartaya no dia 23 teve 117,6 mm.

As imagens de Lepe e Cartaya que circulam no Facebook são impressionantes (amanhã adiciono).


----------



## windchill (25 Set 2021 às 12:22)

Bom dia amigos. Criei um tópico aqui no fórum com as fotografias obtidas em Foros de Vale Figueira, perto de Montemor. A quem quiser dar uma espreitadela nos meus registos, aqui fica a ligação 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...foros-de-vale-figueira-montemor-o-novo.10703/


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2021 às 23:22)

Boa Noite,
Alguns aguaceiros fracos ao final da manhã/início da tarde que renderam *1mm*. O restante dia foi marcado por muitas nuvens e temperatura agradável.
Cenário ao final da tarde:




Alguns locais já estão bem verdejantes...





Já não deverá chover mais até final do mês, portanto cá ficam os acumulados mensais nas estações das redondezas:
Arronches: *77.4mm*
Recanto: *97.3mm*
Netatmo: *84mm*
Portalegre: *53.4mm*

Ano Hidrológico 2020/2021 também a terminar. Cá ficam os acumulados dessas mesmas estações, exceto de Arronches, pois apenas está ativa desde Maio:
Recanto (Desde 14 de novembro 2020): *664.7mm*
Portalegre: *831.6mm*
Netatmo: *709.9mm*

Foi um bom ano hidrológico, com bons acumulados mensais na generalidade. Exceção para Março e Maio, que foram bastante secos.

*16,5ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2021 às 16:34)

Boa Tarde,
Primeira mínima abaixo dos 10ºC por Arronches após o verão. Foi de *7,8ºC*.
Começa a cheirar a outono, embora os dias ainda sejam algo quentes. Previstas máximas próximas de 30ºC para os próximos dois dias.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Set 2021 às 16:55)

Eu não sei qt a vocês, mas eu tenho tido imenso calor estes dias...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2021 às 17:09)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu não sei qt a vocês, mas eu tenho tido imenso calor estes dias...


Aqui as noites já se notam mais frescas e húmidas, claro que durante o dia ainda aquece um pouco, mas já não é aquele calor de verão como é óbvio.


----------

